# me looking really stupid (aka proofing the stand)



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You guys better realize how much I like you all for me to be willing to put up humiliating video of myself on a public forum! I was watching the first DVD of Janice Gunn's new proofing series and it reminded me that I really need to do some proofing on the stand - hadn't really done any before. I didn't think to turn on the camera until about 45 seconds into it so you missed the very very first bits of proofing but not by much.

No I don't usually sound like a turkey when I train. Yes it was absolutely worth it from what he learned from it (which I guess was "hold your stand even if mom sounds like a ridiculous turkey" LOL!)


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the way Flip goes into his stand. I think he did fantastic and well your "turkey dance/sound" could be the next big thing,ha! Do you also proof for sits and downs that way? I'm trying that routine tonight.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Forget the chicken dance, I think your turkey dance is going to be the next big wedding craze.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You look great! So does Flip!

Have to confess that while I crawl under them I never made turkey noises & dancing to proof them LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I just realized I don't do enough to proof the stands.... ! 

I love seeing the different training methods in all these videos.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You know what really really frustrates me? Did you notice that when he did break, he didn't run up to me to see why I was acting all crazy. I would have been fine with that, he's learning. Nope, he was running to go see the @%$# cat! :banghead:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

BTW, the DVD is really good, picking up a lot of good ideas. This isn't her original DVD set, this is the newer one on proofing and problem solving. Now I want to go to her seminar!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> BTW, the DVD is really good, picking up a lot of good ideas. This isn't her original DVD set, this is the newer one on proofing and problem solving. Now I want to go to her seminar!


Ack don't tell me that! I don't need to buy the dvd :curtain: That's one thing I don't like about her other ones--no proofing or really much explanation of what she does when the dog makes a mistake.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> BTW, the DVD is really good, picking up a lot of good ideas. This isn't her original DVD set, this is the newer one on proofing and problem solving. Now I want to go to her seminar!


Ahh, I have this set but haven't had a chance to start watching it yet ... perhaps this weekend!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I liked what I saw. Ok so I don't know squat. I need to teach both Teddi and Gabby to stand for exam if I want a CD. I think Gabby will be a LOT easier than Teddi. Not just because she is a pup, but Teddi LOVES ALL PEOPLE and MUST BE LOVED ON!!!! It is her creed. I can not tell you how much I have worked on this in just taking her for a walk.....

Sigh... hopefully I will get some good tips out of the seminar this weekend.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You are so funny! Looks like he is doing a great job!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was great! Thanks for sharing. I too have the dvds but haven't had a chance to watch the proofing one yet. I love that Janice uses Stanley in the videos, as he is Breeze's dad.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He's not in the proofing videos, she uses Louie and Raisin, with a brief demo by Mighty for a puppy training section.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie loved your turkey dance....she came running up to the computer, tail wagging...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> He's not in the proofing videos, she uses Louie and Raisin, with a brief demo by Mighty for a puppy training section.


Ya, I haven't seen the proofing one yet. I knew that Stan wasn't in those, just the training ones.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

That is so awesome, and he is so happy. I'm really impressed.

In deference to your pride, I kept the sound on 'mute'. You LOOKED very professional! Loved your little arabesques at the end.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie.... what you won't do for entertainment. I thoroughly enjoyed the gyrations after I about choked on my water.. I should know not to open any of yours while drinking..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Jodie.... what you won't do for entertainment. I thoroughly enjoyed the gyrations after I about choked on my water.. I should know not to open any of yours while drinking..


Imagine what fun we'd have hanging out all day together at a dog show!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I swear I heard Flip giggle when you started your turkey gobble!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Imagine what fun we'd have hanging out all day together at a dog show!


We have to try to get together if I ever make down your direction...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I loved it!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I am impressed. I totally would have fallen over if I'd tried that dance! We are having a Janice Gunn seminar in Wichita this summer. I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw that you guys were having her down. I seriously considered making the trip to go see her. I'm a teacher so I'll be off then. But I'm a teacher, so I'm broke LOL.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

You would be welcome to bunk at my place (depending on your tolerance for dog hair, lumpy sofas, and chatty seven year olds). There are only a couple of spots left. Otherwise I will be sure to report back on how it goes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That's so sweet of you to offer! I'd love to take you up on it, but since I've already signed up for a Linda Koutsky seminar in May, and this week I had to pay for unexpected patella and ACL surgery (), I guess I better pass this time so I don't put myself into too much debt.

I'm still looking for a handsome single vet.... :uhoh:


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

He is doing a great job! Do you mind sharing how you trained Flip's stand? I love watching him pop into a stand.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

goldengirls550 said:


> He is doing a great job! Do you mind sharing how you trained Flip's stand? I love watching him pop into a stand.


I trained his stand by holding a treat over his head in my right hand while popping back on the leash (in a buckle collar) with my left hand. 

It's the leash pop back that causes the little jump up, although that's not why I used it in teaching - I wanted to teach the leash pop when initially teaching the stand so that if I needed it when teaching the signal stand or moving stand later I could give the pop back to prevent forward motion and not have him take it as a pop to sit. The hop up is just a side effect of that.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok that makes sense. I was trying to figure out if you training the pop or not. Sounds like it was just something that resulted from how you trained the stand Sorta like a flip on a finish.


----------

